# 1987 Maxima GXE Sedan V6 3.0, looking for OEM Exhaust Header.



## BlueMaxima87 (Mar 3, 2005)

I am restoring a 1987 Maxima Sedan. I have to replace most of the exhaust from the Front Exhaust Header to the Catalytic Converter.
I have found sources for some of the parts, but I can't find the header itself.
Does anyone know of any sources that might have this part?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

BlueMaxima87 said:


> I am restoring a 1987 Maxima Sedan. I have to replace most of the exhaust from the Front Exhaust Header to the Catalytic Converter.
> I have found sources for some of the parts, but I can't find the header itself.
> Does anyone know of any sources that might have this part?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


try,
www.car-part.com

-or go to an exhaust shop, they can probably get it, or the dealership will have it


----------

